# My Dove cage



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello, I would like to show you what I have and what I am building... 
Let me start off with my first cage, it was fine until hurricane Gustave came thru and smashed it, I have now 17 of 20 doves that were release by Mr. gustave and my two bob white quails, any way here it is.

My idea was to build it out of pvc pipe to make it easy to add sections to the cage... Also to make it light, although it was anchored down the wind got under the tarp and threw it... 6'x6'x5'

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove003.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove008.jpg

This is what I am working on now, I will show photos with progress..

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/DOVE1.jpg

































Thanks for looking Brent


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up.

Terry


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Stop trying to lay in the same nest

I'v found many threads and post on nesting box, but do not know where to post can someone lead me to the right place?

My last cage that was destroyed hurricane Gustave had nesting boxes witch mesur inside to inside, 5"x5", and 1" deep

the problem was that I had to many birds trying to nest in the same nesting baskets, With my 20 birds I had 5 pairing up, and 8 baskets..

I read up and lots of people do not agree with boxes for dove, most just use a basket of some type

Will my new loft help solve this problem will the small 5x5 box work? are should I do like with pigions and stretch the boxs for 2 nest each, Sizing about 10"High 7"Deep 13"Wide and have doors to seperate the breeding pair from the flight area?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

brentjohnf said:


> Stop trying to lay in the same nest
> 
> I'v found many threads and post on nesting box, but do not know where to post can someone lead me to the right place?
> 
> ...


EDIT: Boy, I feel like a dope!!! 
I see that the 1" was how "deep" the box is. When someone says deep, I think from front to back. So, still 5" seems very small. 

I don't have doves, never had doves, only pigeons, but I would think that when it comes to nesting and such, they're pretty much the same?
5 inches doesn't seem very big to me. And I think you meant (or HOPE you meant) 1 FOOT deep, not 1" (inch)?
We do have members who have doves and if I'm wrong about this, I'm sure they'll correct me. One "rule of thumb" that most pigeon fanciers have is never have an odd number of birds in the breeding section. An extra male or two or three can cause problems, as well as extra hens. It's best if there are only mated pairs in one section. They also need to have plenty of room. If they are too crowded, they'll fight and carry on. 
I do know that doves lay eggs and raise babies the same way as pigeons, so it's probably best for each pair to have either 2 boxes, or 1 box big enough for two rounds of babies. 
Don't know if this helps or not........but that's MY two cents.......


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

I thought 5"x5"x1" was small too but thats what i read almost every wheres they just like little baskets to nest in, and it kind of made cense to me because if you ever see there nest in the wild its usaly built shaggy on the end of a long branch just dangaling there so they can see all around them, so I went with it. Thanks for the help keep on throwing 2cents in I might end up with a buck!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

brentjohnf said:


> I thought 5"x5"x1" was small too but thats what i read almost every wheres they just like little baskets to nest in, and it kind of made cense to me because if you ever see there nest in the wild its usaly built shaggy on the end of a long branch just dangaling there so they can see all around them, so I went with it. Thanks for the help keep on throwing 2cents in I might end up with a buck!


Well, if you check out pigeon nests in the wild, many of them are a total of maybe 5 or 6 little sticks stuck in a corner somewhere. However, if you check out a nest in a loft, in a nest bowl, most do a MUCH better job. 
I'll have to go read up on doves and breeding. Must admit, I don't know much.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

My little white coo-monsters WILL NOT nest in the boxes, but constantly nest in the feed dishes or on the feed shelf which has a one inch deep ledge around the edge, and is 5 inches wide.
They all want to nest on the shelf, and fight over the shelf. One of my cocks is so much in love with a taken hen, he constantly invades their nest space. There is always fighting on that shelf and he won't look at any other hens.
Good thing I'm not trying to breed. If I were, I'd seperate the breeding couples _completely_ and give each pair their own cage. When I want more doves, I have just the cage to put them in for breeding. Doves don't seem quite as bright as pigeons.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great aviaries.  My doves have always chosen a basket or bowl over a cubby-type nest or nest boxes. I am able to pick up several baskets at the second hand store, then I hang those around the aviaries. The pigeons like them too, but the doves always go straight for them.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Ill end up building some 5x5x1 again may be add 2-3 breeding boxes to try...


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*the loft*

Well so far this is what I have 


















*More photos in my photo albums!! thanks for looking*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's nice. Are you building it yourself?


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeap  haha hope to be done soon!


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*Color?*

well Im not done but this is what i have done lol, I put some used siding on the outside so that does not look to great, I may end up changing it to tin like the roof and I primed the inside... 

Any Ideas on what color to paint the inside?
I even though about maybe just white and paint images maybe a tree on the back wall and maybe some grass on the quail boxes... Just thinking... Let me know what yall think

I also added a nest box for 2 racing pigeons I will soon get












http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove006.jpg

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove003-1.jpg

quail box
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove007-1.jpg

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove005.jpg


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like a nice pen, the painting of a tree would be a nice touch...i would tarp it on those blustery days for more wind protection...also if another hurrican comes your way buy a bunch of those dog crates and put the birds in them and bring them inside for the duration, no more lost birds! just an idea. can't to see the birdies in it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looks nice, and I agree, the painting might be cute.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Those original pictures look great so does the new design. That is exactly what I need for mine. I have ten white ring necks. I do not allow them to breed because ten is plenty enough and they are noisy in the spring time. I am currently keeping them in a large bird cage which is tall but not big enough for me to be happy with it.

I had the same problem with them sharing nests and the male bird of the nest attacking the other hen who tried to share.


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

New photos and few changes

























http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1036.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1035.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1040.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1034.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1030.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1029.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1028.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1031.jpg


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*refresh*

just refreshing


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good Job! Nice when it's finished.


----------

